# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Allergie: start pollenseizoen,hoe hooikoorts voorkomen?

## FRANCOIS580

*Allergie: start pollenseizoen,hoe hooikoorts voorkomen?*

Tranende ogen, een vervelende loopneus en onbedaarlijke niesbuien. Terwijl iedereen naar het deugddoende lentezonnetje uitkijkt, zien de vele hooikoortslijders angstvallig de komende maanden tegemoet. Toch moeten lente- en zomer ook voor hen zeker geen marteling zijn. Hooikoortslijders kunnen immers zélf heel wat doen om hun allergie te voorkomen of de vervelende symptomen ervan te verlichten.

Ruim één miljoen landgenoten kampen jaarlijks met de gevolgen van hooikoorts. Wanneer de natuur herleeft en in volle bloei schiet, komen er pollen vrij. Hooikoorts is een allergische reactie op het stuifmeel of de pollen van alle bloeiende grassoorten, struiken en bomen. Het afweermechanisme van hooikoortslijders geraakt daardoor ontregeld. Daardoor komt er histamine vrij die hoest, tranende ogen en aanhoudende niesbuien veroorzaakt.

*Klimaatverandering*
Het hooikoortsseizoen begint steeds vroeger. Hooikoortslijders die begin februari met de vervelende gevolgen van deze seizoensgebonden aandoening te kampen hebben, zijn lang geen uitzondering. Afhankelijk van de weersomstandigheden is de els er verantwoordelijk voor. Deze is immers de eerste die zijn pollen laat vliegen, en doet ze steeds vroeger, als gevolg van de klimaatverandering. Allerlei planten en bomen gaan steeds vroeger bloeien. Het is nog niet zo heel lang geleden dat het hooikoortsseizoen pas startte in de hooimaand juni. Ons klimaat wordt echter van jaar tot jaar warmer en vochtiger waardoor de bloeiperiode niet alleen vroeger start, maar ook langer duurt. Het pollenseizoen start nu dus al in februari en loopt tot begin november.

*Afweersysteem*
Naast tranende ogen, een lopende of een verstopte neus en niesbuien zijn een jeukende en brandende keelholte, benauwdheid, gezwollen en rode ogen en hoofdpijn andere veel voorkomende symptomen van hooikoorts. Ben je erg gevoelig dan ben je ook koortsig. Vele hooikoortslijders kampen ook met sinusitis, voelen zich vlug vermoeid en zijn erg prikkelbaar. Ben je allergisch voor het stuifmeel van bomen en planten, dan begint je hooikoortsseizoen vroeg in het voorjaar. Reageert je afweersysteem daarentegen op pollen van bloeiende grassen, dan heb je meestal uitstel tot juni. Je kan echter even goed het hele seizoen last hebt van hooikoorts.

*Beschadiging neusslijmvlies*
Hooikoorts is vooral vervelend. Van zodra de pollen uit de lucht zijn verdwenen, is het meteen ook gedaan met de lopende neuzen en de tranende ogen. Heb je langdurig last van hooikoorts, dan kunnen de slijmvliezen.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*
- FRANCOIS580 -

----------


## gossie

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## sietske763

dat bedoelde ik gisteren nou..............
ik ben echt niet de enige!

----------

